# ISO: Coconut Soup



## GB (Sep 26, 2006)

I was in an Indian restaurant over the weekend and had coconut soup. It was so delicious. It was served hot and basically tasted like I was drinking liquid coconut. Does anyone have a recipe for this? Is it as easy to make as I am thinking it is?


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 26, 2006)

Not that but I have a red lentil  curry soup that has coconut milk and thai curry in it that is TDF.  Also a lentil mulligatawny with coconut milk. It is a great ingredient!


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes I have numerous recipes where coconut milk is an ingredient, but this was different. It was the main, if not the only ingredient. I am curious if there was anything else in this other than the milk and flesh.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2006)

GB, I know you are quite capable of googling but look at some of these here

The problem I'm running into is no actual coconut in the soup!


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 26, 2006)

Kitchenelf....every single one of those soups sound delicious.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2006)

Too bad none of them are what GB is looking for   

GB, was it:

spicy
cilantro
lime
lemongrass
kaffir lime leaves
ginger
fish sauce

Any of those where the ingredient could have been strained out before serving?

Was it the kind of coconut milk you buy in the can?  Was it obviously fresh grated coconut or the kind you can buy frozen?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2006)

Check this out GB.  I kept thinking "Thai" and I switched my thinking to Indian.

Or it could be as easy as you think it is GB -


----------



## GB (Sep 27, 2006)

I have so very little of it (because my daughter hogged it all ), but it basically just tasted like coconut without anything else. There was no kick from any spices or herbs that I could detect.

I guess I was just thinking it _had_ to have something more in it then just coconut milk and flesh, but maybe it didn't afterall.


----------



## mish (Sep 27, 2006)

The 2 coconut soup recipes are Thai, but I have bought their products and prepared a few recipes from their cookbook with good results, years ago. If the recipe is not close to the one you recall, you can buy (or order on line - for about $3.50), the coconut soup base.

http://www.atasteofthai.com/recipes.cfm#Soupshttp://www.atasteofthai.com/recipes.cfm#Soupshttp://www.atasteofthai.com/recipes.cfm#Soups

Uh-Oh.  I might order a few of their noodles.

http://www.andreprost.com/thai_quick_meals.htm


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 27, 2006)

GB, I think you should go back to that restaurant and become very friendly with the waiter...bet he could give you some ideas of the ingredients.  Sometimes they go back in the kitchen and just ask.

I've asked before and although I never got a 'recipe', just knowing the ingredients has helped alot.


----------



## GB (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Jan. I would do that if it were a local restaurant, but unfortunately it is not. I was planning on asking the waiter on the way out, but my daughter decided that she wanted to take the soup spoon with her as we left so I needed to rip it out of her hands and then run out the door real quick so her crying did not disturb the whole restaurant 
Maybe I will call them on the phone though and see if they will tell me that way.


----------

